# Wineries Near Polis



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can you recommend the best vineyards/wineries to visit near Polis in March?

thanks

J


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Check out this one if you want a guided tour:
Paphos Wine Tours Day Tours (Cyprus): Address, Phone Number, Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know of any at Polis. You'll need to travel to Kathikas where you will find Vasilikon and Sterna. Further down you'll find Kamanterena at Stroumbi and Tsalapatis at Polemi. If you continue on the road to Panagia you'll come to Ezousa at Kannaviou, but I understand he has stopped tastings as all his wine is sold wholesale, carry on and you'll come to Vouni Panagia, one of my favourites who give excellent generous tastings with snacks, then Kolios, Chrysorrogiatissa Monastery, Tsangerides and Shoufas finally ending up at Kalamos at Armageti. Miles away from Polis but a lovely scenic trip with fabulous views and delicious wines all the way.

There was a Cyprus Wine Routes booklet issued by the CTO but I don't know if it's still available.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't know of any at Polis. You'll need to travel to Kathikas where you will find Vasilikon and Sterna. Further down you'll find Kamanterena at Stroumbi and Tsalapatis at Polemi. If you continue on the road to Panagia you'll come to Ezousa at Kannaviou, but I understand he has stopped tastings as all his wine is sold wholesale, carry on and you'll come to Vouni Panagia, one of my favourites who give excellent generous tastings with snacks, then Kolios, Chrysorrogiatissa Monastery, Tsangerides and Shoufas finally ending up at Kalamos at Armageti. Miles away from Polis but a lovely scenic trip with fabulous views and delicious wines all the way.
> 
> There was a Cyprus Wine Routes booklet issued by the CTO but I don't know if it's still available.
> 
> Pete


Yes, the wine routes information is still on the CTO site. Here it is: 
Cyprus Tourism Organisation - Cultural Routes Search Results


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for these. If we do half of these I'd be happy! Hopefully, not too happy as we have to drive


----------

